# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Ποιος ειναι ο Ναρκισσος?

## GeorgeGr1

Θετω εδω το ερωτημα διοτι απ οτι καταλαβα ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα μπορει να βγαλει καποιος που κουβαλαει καποια η καποιες απο αλλες διαταραχές (αγχωδη, οριακη, υστερικη, αποφευκτικη κτλ).
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δειξεις ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα χωρις να το αντιλαμβανεσαι και μαλιστα να νοιωθεις οτι ο αλλος εχει την συμπεριφορα αυτην?
Υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να πεσει θυμα ναρκισσιστικης συμπεριφορας, να πληγωθει, και μετα να θωρακισει τον εαυτο του να υπερασπιστει το εγω του και στην πρωτη ενδειξη απειλης να φερθει ναρκισσιστικα στον αλλον?
Μπορει ευκολα να παρεξηγηθει μια αμυντικη εγωστικη συμπεριφορα λογω αμυνας, ως ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη?
Το λεω διοτι διαβαζοντας αναγνωρισα και μενα καποιες ιδιες συμπεριφορες, τη στιγμη που με θεωρω θυμα του ναρκισσου, δηλαδη μου τις εβγαλε. Η εγω της τις εβγαλα και μπηκαμε σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο?
Μηπως ειμασταν και οι δυο απλα αμυντικα εγωιστες μην πεσουμε θυμα?
Το θεμα ειναι οτι πχ εμενα οντως μου αρεσει η αλλη, οντως ερωτευτηκα, οντως μ αρεσε πολυ οταν ειμασταν μαζι, οντως την ακουσα αρκετα οταν εφυγα. 
Ενας ναρκισσος δεν ερωτευεται? Δεν ποναει οταν φυγει? Δεν νοιαζεται καθολου για τον αλλον?
Συνειδητοποιω οτι οι γραμμες ειναι πολυ λεπτες.

----------


## kavkaz

Φιλαρακι οσοι εχουν την ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη ειναι του χαρακτηρα τους να συμπεριφερονται ετσι ειναι ενα μοτιβο και παραβιαζουν τα δικαιωματα των αλλων με τα λογια τους συνηθως με υποτιμιση ειναι ψωναρες και χειριστικοι η μονη αμυνα που εχουν ειναι η αλαζονικη συμπεριφορα για καλυψουν την χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμιση...
Και οχι δεν ερωτευονται ουτε εχουν ενσυναισθηση

Και κατι αλλο γτ βλεπω οτι πολλοι γραφουν για ναρκισσους....οι ναρκισσοι συνηθως ειναι διασημοι η πολυ πετυχημενοι στην καριερα τους συνεπως ειναι γνωστοι μην συγχεεται τον πρωτο τυχοντα εγωκεντρικο με ναρκισσο

----------


## Nefeli28

> Θετω εδω το ερωτημα διοτι απ οτι καταλαβα ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα μπορει να βγαλει καποιος που κουβαλαει καποια η καποιες απο αλλες διαταραχές (αγχωδη, οριακη, υστερικη, αποφευκτικη κτλ).
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δειξεις ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα χωρις να το αντιλαμβανεσαι και μαλιστα να νοιωθεις οτι ο αλλος εχει την συμπεριφορα αυτην?
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να πεσει θυμα ναρκισσιστικης συμπεριφορας, να πληγωθει, και μετα να θωρακισει τον εαυτο του να υπερασπιστει το εγω του και στην πρωτη ενδειξη απειλης να φερθει ναρκισσιστικα στον αλλον?
> Μπορει ευκολα να παρεξηγηθει μια αμυντικη εγωστικη συμπεριφορα λογω αμυνας, ως ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη?
> Το λεω διοτι διαβαζοντας αναγνωρισα και μενα καποιες ιδιες συμπεριφορες, τη στιγμη που με θεωρω θυμα του ναρκισσου, δηλαδη μου τις εβγαλε. Η εγω της τις εβγαλα και μπηκαμε σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο?
> Μηπως ειμασταν και οι δυο απλα αμυντικα εγωιστες μην πεσουμε θυμα?
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι πχ εμενα οντως μου αρεσει η αλλη, οντως ερωτευτηκα, οντως μ αρεσε πολυ οταν ειμασταν μαζι, οντως την ακουσα αρκετα οταν εφυγα. 
> Ενας ναρκισσος δεν ερωτευεται? Δεν ποναει οταν φυγει? Δεν νοιαζεται καθολου για τον αλλον?
> Συνειδητοποιω οτι οι γραμμες ειναι πολυ λεπτες.


Ο νάρκισσος δεν νοιαζεται, δεν πονάει, δεν υποφέρει, δεν ενδιαφέρεται γιατι πολυ απλα δεν μπορει να νιωσει τα συναισθήματα οπως ενας μη νάρκισσος.
Ο μόνος στόχος ειναι να λαβει με τον τροπο που μονο εκείνος ξερει πολυ καλα να μεθοδεύει, την επιβεβαιωση, τον θαυμασμό και την αιωνια αφοσίωση απο το "θυμα" του.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Τοση απαθεια και ψεμα ομως ρε παιδι μου, δε μπορω να το χωνεψω. Να σου πω την αληθεια δεν την εχω για καθαρο ναρκισσιστη, αλλα με ναρκισσιστικη συμπεριφορα ως απόρροια καποιας αλλης παθησης - διαταραχης.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εχετε υποψη οτι η επικινδυνη περιπτωση ναρκισσου η οποια για μενα στανταρ ειναι σε συδιασμο με καποια αλλη ψυχικη διαταραχη αναφερεται πολυ συντομα στην οικογενεια και στον γαμο, παιδια κτλ σε συνδοιασμο με την εξιδανεικευση σου. 
Δεν του καιγεται καρφι για αυτα. Ο μονος λογος που το κανει ειναι για να εχει αλλοθι ωστε να σου αποσπαει πολυ προσωπικες πληροφορίες για την ζωη σου, οικογενειας σου, φιλων, παιδικης σου ηλικιας κτλ, να σε ρωταει συχνα το πως αισθανεσαι, ωστε να εχει μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη εικονα της ψυχολογιας σου και να τα χρησιμοποιησει εναντιον σου οταν χρειαστει για εγωιστικο του η και οικονομικο του ωφελος.

----------


## elisabet

Τι τις θέλει όλες αυτές τις πληροφορίες;
Εννοώ ναι, κάποια θέλει να τα χρησιμοποιήσει εναντίον σου ή να μάθει ακριβώς την ψυχολογία σου κτλ, αλλά μερικές φορές μιλάμε και για πληροφορίες ασήμαντες, χωρις κάποια ιδιαίτερη σημασία, φαινομενικά τουλάχιστον.

Γιατί έχουν τόσο κόλλημα με τις πληροφορίες και το να ξέρουν τα πάντα; Είναι στο πλαίσιο του ελέγχου που θέλουν να ασκούν;

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ειναι ο ορισμος αυτου που λεμε "οτι πεις θα χρησιμοποιηθει εναντίων σου".
Προσεχε γιατι ο ναρκισσος εχει καποια διαφορα απο τον ψυχοπαθη ναρκισσο.
Δες εδω:

http://www.tilestwra.com/5-pragmata-...mas-trelanoun/

----------


## nikos2

https://www.e-psychology.gr/personal...pligosoun.html

----------


## elisabet

Έχουν και την τάση να χρησιμοποιούν τον εκφοβισμό ή απειλές;
Με ένα άτομο που έτυχε να γνωρίσω, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν είχε διάγνωση ο άνθρωπος απλά μου ταιριάζουν πολλά στοιχεία, ένιωθα συνεχώς από ένα σημείο και μετά σα να υπήρχαν απειλές στον αέρα. Οχι ευθέως, ευθέως ποτέ...αλλα με την μορφή υπονοούμενου, σαν ο σκοπός αυτου του ατομού να ηταν να παρουσίασει λίγο τον εαυτό του ως τρομακτικό, οτι μπορεί να κανει διάφορα, ότι έχει άκρες...και αυτό παρατηρούσα οτι το κάνει και με άλλα άτομα.

----------


## kavkaz

Ισως να φοβοταν και να χε χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμιση.....ξανα λεω οι ναρκισσοι συνηθως ειναι πολυ πετυχημενοι οχι απλοι ανθρωποι...
Επισης οι ψυχοπαθεις ειναι χειροτεροι η διαφορα ειναι στο εξης....οι ναρκισσοι εχουν τετοια συμπεριφορα με σκοπο να επωφεληθουν με επθβεβαιωση και αυτοεικονα οι ψυχοπαθεις απλα διακρινονται απο μια κακια στη σκεψη τους θα λεγε κανεις οτι απολαμβανουν να βασανιζουν τον αλλον....
Και αυτοι συνηθως η ειν πετυχημενοι η βρισκονται σε καποια φυλακη

----------


## nikos2

> Ισως να φοβοταν και να χε χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμιση.....ξανα λεω οι ναρκισσοι συνηθως ειναι πολυ πετυχημενοι οχι απλοι ανθρωποι...


σιγουρα δεν συμβαινει αυτο που γραφεις.
οι ναρκισσοι ειναι απλα ανθρωποι με ψυχ. διαταραχες.
εχω παραθεσει ενα λινκ σχετικα με τον γυναικειο ναρκισσισμο αυτες οι γυναικες σιγουρα δεν ειναι πετυχημενες.και ειναι πολλες.....
ομως το ιδιο πρεπει να συμβαινει και με τους αντρες

----------


## kavkaz

Και τι ειναι οι ναρκισσοι? Μιλανε μονοι τους και εχουν παραισθησεις? Για ψαξε καλυτερα τις πηγες σου ...
Ενα απο τα συμπτωματα ειναι οτι κυνηγανε την καταξιωση

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Και τι ειναι οι ναρκισσοι? Μιλανε μονοι τους και εχουν παραισθησεις? Για ψαξε καλυτερα τις πηγες σου ...
> Ενα απο τα συμπτωματα ειναι οτι κυνηγανε την καταξιωση


Το οτι κυνηγουν την καταξιωση δεν σημαινει οτι το πετυχαινουν κιολας, οπως επισης καταξιωση ειναι κατι σχετικο. Ας πουμε καταξιωση για μια ναρκισσο περιορισμενη χωριατοπουλα που εφυγε απο το χωριο στα 20, θα ειναι στα 30 να εχει 10 μαλακες χορηγους γυρω γυρω που να την πηγαινουν βολτες και μια θεση γραμματεως σε μια εταιρία. Αν ηταν ομως κορη επιχειρηματια παμε αλλου.
Παντως υπαρχει οντως ο ναρκισσος αλλα και ο ψυχοπαθης ναρκισσος. Ο δεύτερος για μενα ειναι πολυ πιο επικινδυνος για το θυμα του.

----------


## astanapane

εγώ νομίζω πως οποίος έχει γνωρίσει πραγματικό ναρκισσο εννοώ με τη διαταραχη το ξερει πολύ καλά....μετά από ένα διαστημα συναναστροφης αρχίζεις κ νιώθεις ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στη συμπεριφορά. ότι κάτι είναι κουλό. Κυρίαρχο στοιχείο τους το ψεμα ακόμα κ για ασήμαντα πράγματα ακόμα κ χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## astanapane

αλλο κύριο χαρακτηριστικό οι πολλές παράλληλες σχέσεις που ενώ στην αρχή το παίζει σε όλες μοναδική μου αγάπη μετά από ένα διαστημα αρχίζει και φέρνει τη μια αντιμέτωπη με την αλλη για να δημιουργεί ζηλιες και δράμα. Άλλο κύριο χαρακτηριστικό τους silent treatment κάποια στιγμή ενώ όλα είναι τέλεια εξαφανιζεται για κάποιο διάστημα...μέρα μήνα βδομάδα...διαβάζουν τα μηνυνατα σου δεν απαντούν ποτέ. Σε αφήνουν στο χάος να σκέφτεσαι θυμωσε βρήκε άλλη και όσο επικοινωνείς για να πάρεις μια απάντηση είναι εξαφανισμενοι

----------


## astanapane

οι ναρκισσοι έχουν κάποιες στάνταρ τακτικές. δεν αγαπάνε ανθρώπους απλά αλληλεπιδρούν και επιβεβαιωνονται.

----------


## Macgyver

Γιατι δεν γκουγκλαρετε το ΄ναρκισσος ΄η ΄΄ ναρκισιστικη διαταραχη ΄αντι να κανετε εικασιες ?

----------


## astanapane

Macgyver σε τι έκανα εγώ προσωπικά εικασίες; μπορώ να σου γράψω και χίλια δύο ακόμα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι οι ναρκισσοι είναι βαρεμενοι όσο δεν παει

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver σε τι έκανα εγώ προσωπικά εικασίες; μπορώ να σου γράψω και χίλια δύο ακόμα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι οι ναρκισσοι είναι βαρεμενοι όσο δεν παει




Μα δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα , γενικα το λεω , και πολυ σωστα , κανει ο θεματοθετης μια ερωτηση , που η απαντηση της υπαρχει στο γκουγκλ ..........το βαρεμενοι , ειναι ενας γενικος χαρακτηρισμος ( και αστοχος ) , για μια ψυχικη διαταραχη ...... δεν ειναι ΄κακοι ΄ οπως τους παρουσιαζετε οι ναρκισσοι , ειναι ψυχικα διαταραγμενοι ..........

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Μα ο κακος, ο δολοφονος, ο τρομοκρατης, η ψυχιατρικη διαταραγμενες προσωπικοτητες θα τους βγαλει. Ο λαος τους λεει κακους.
Το θεμα ειναι αν κανουν κακο στον διπλα τους.
Στο ερωτημα μου βεβαια δεν απαντησε καποιος. Αν το θυμα καποια στιγμη σκεφτεται μηπως αυτο φταιει μεχρι και ισως μην φερθηκε ο ιδιος ναρκισσιστικα. Μηπως εχει αυτος το προβλημα. 
Εγω παντως αισθανθηκα οτι μου μετεφερε τον πονο της, το πως νοιωθει, ενοιωθα αρρωστος, πνιγμενος, αγχωμενος, εχανα τον εαυτο μου, δεν ημουν εγω.
Ο ναρκισσος γραφουν σε χρησιμοποιει σαν αντικειμενο, δεν σε ξεχωριζει σαν ανεξαρτητη οντότητα αλλα σαν να εισαι αυτος, το εγω του. 
Εμπειριαρα παντως δε μπορω να πω.

----------


## kavkaz

Οταν εννοεις να κανει κακο πως το εννοεις.....αν εννοεις να σε χειριστει και να σε εκμεταλευτει το κανουν οι ναρκισσοι αν εννοεις ξυλοδαρμους και φονους τοτε μιλαμε για αντικοινωνικη διαταραχη.....
Επισης μην ξεχνατε οτι παιζει και συννοσηροτητα στις διαταραχες πτοσωπικοτητας π.χ καποιος να χει αντικοινωνικη και οριακη μαζι....βεβαια σπανιο αλλα μιλαμε για ατομα πολυ φιαταραγμενα που προκαλουν αναστατωση στη κοινωνια.....
Φυσικα ομως δεν σημαινει οτι οποιος εχει παραβατικη συμπεριφορα ειναι αντικοινωνικος.....

----------


## astanapane

φυσικά το θυμα μαζί τους νιώθει ότι πολλές φορές ότι αυτό κάνει το λάθος. Είναι μανούλες στη πλύση εγκαφαλου και να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ότι εσύ φταίς είσαι υπερβολικός όχι αυτή. Επίσης επειδή είναι τοξικά άτομα μετά από κάθε συναναστροφη μαζί τους νιώθεις απαίσια και χάλια.

----------


## astanapane

για να καταλάβεις πως βλέπουν οι ναρκισσοι τις σχέσεις τους φαντάσου είναι κακιασμενο 5 χρόνο και τα παιχνίδια του. οι σχέσεις τους είναι τα παιχνίδια τους. παίζουν με το ένα το βαριουνται το πετάνε παίζουν με το άλλο το βαριουνται κτλ. Βέβαια δεν θέλει κανένας να πάρει το παιχνίδι τους

----------


## astanapane

> ...δεν ειναι ΄κακοι ΄ οπως τους παρουσιαζετε οι ναρκισσοι , ειναι ψυχικα διαταραγμενοι ..........


θεωρώ πως μαζί με τους ψυχοπαθεις και τους κοινωνιοπαθεις οι ναρκισσοι αποτελούν τη πρόσωποποιηση του κακού. 

μιλάω για τη ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη όχι για τους ναρκισσους ψωνια

----------


## kavkaz

Φιλε η σωματικη σου ακεραιοτητα θα κινδυνευει σοβαρα μονο αν πεσεις πανω σε ψυχοπαθη η σχιζοφρενη σε ενεργη ψυχωση και προδιαθεση για βια...

----------


## diomides

Ο Ναρκισσισμός είναι η πλέον παρεξηγημένη ψυχιατρική έννοια, οι περισσότεροι τον συγχέουν με τον υπερβολικό εγωισμό. Στην πραγματικότητα ο Νάρκισσος είναι αυτός που έχει περάσει τον εαυτό του για κάποιον άλλο. Η εγωμανία και όλα αυτά τα σχετικά είναι συμπτώματα του ναρκισσισμού χωρίς να συναντώνται πάντα.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ο Ναρκισσισμός είναι η πλέον παρεξηγημένη ψυχιατρική έννοια, οι περισσότεροι τον συγχέουν με τον υπερβολικό εγωισμό. Στην πραγματικότητα ο Νάρκισσος είναι αυτός που έχει περάσει τον εαυτό του για κάποιον άλλο. Η εγωμανία και όλα αυτά τα σχετικά είναι συμπτώματα του ναρκισσισμού χωρίς να συναντώνται πάντα.


Κοιτα, ειναι απλα τα πράγματα. Στα λεξικα η ερμηνεία ειναι η εξης:

Narcissist:
The noun*narcissist*refers to someone intensely concerned with only his or her own self or interests and who seems to forget that others exist.

Στην καθημερινη ζωη, η ερμηνεία ειναι ακριβώς ΙΔΙΑ με τα λεξικα. 
Εαν εχεις υπαρξει με ναρκισσο, δεν εχεις καμία αμφιβολια οτι ερμηνεια και πράξη ειναι το ίδιο και το αυτο.
Εαν δεν εχεις υπάρξει με ναρκισσο, στο απευχομαι.
Εαν εισαι ναρκισσος, δεν θα παραδεχτείς ποτέ τιποτα απο οσα γραφονται στο θεμα αυτο.

----------


## georgef1

> Κοιτα, ειναι απλα τα πράγματα. Στα λεξικα η ερμηνεία ειναι η εξης:
> 
> Narcissist:
> The noun*narcissist*refers to someone intensely concerned with only his or her own self or interests and who seems to forget that others exist.
> 
> Στην καθημερινη ζωη, η ερμηνεία ειναι ακριβώς ΙΔΙΑ με τα λεξικα. 
> Εαν εχεις υπαρξει με ναρκισσο, δεν εχεις καμία αμφιβολια οτι ερμηνεια και πράξη ειναι το ίδιο και το αυτο.
> Εαν δεν εχεις υπάρξει με ναρκισσο, στο απευχομαι.
> Εαν εισαι ναρκισσος, δεν θα παραδεχτείς ποτέ τιποτα απο οσα γραφονται στο θεμα αυτο.


Τί είδους λεξικά όμως; Καλύτερα συμβουλέψου κάποιον ειδικό σχετικά με το τι είναι για την ψυχιατρική ο Ναρκισσισμός

----------


## λουλούδι

> Φιλαρακι οσοι εχουν την ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη ειναι του χαρακτηρα τους να συμπεριφερονται ετσι ειναι ενα μοτιβο και παραβιαζουν τα δικαιωματα των αλλων με τα λογια τους συνηθως με υποτιμιση ειναι ψωναρες και χειριστικοι η μονη αμυνα που εχουν ειναι η αλαζονικη συμπεριφορα για καλυψουν την χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμιση...
> Και οχι δεν ερωτευονται ουτε εχουν ενσυναισθηση
> 
> Και κατι αλλο γτ βλεπω οτι πολλοι γραφουν για ναρκισσους....οι ναρκισσοι συνηθως ειναι διασημοι η πολυ πετυχημενοι στην καριερα τους συνεπως ειναι γνωστοι μην συγχεεται τον πρωτο τυχοντα εγωκεντρικο με ναρκισσο


Διαβασα λιγο αυτη την απαντηση..........εχω ολα τα στοιχεια εκτος απο το αν ερωτευομαι......Δεν ξερω αν θεωρειται υποτιμηση αλλα κρινω τους αλλους πολυ και προσπαθω να το κοψω αυτο το ελαττωμα αλλα μου βγαινει........ψωνιο ειμαι, ναι........και χειριστικη πολλες φορες.........και χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση εχω.......ερωτευομαι ομως, αραγε ειμαι ναρκισσος; Πρεπει να ρωτησω το γιατρο μου αλλα ντρεπομαι.......

----------


## λουλούδι

Λιγο που διαβασα μερικες απαντησεις εχω να σχολιασω τα εξης:



> Μα δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα , γενικα το λεω , και πολυ σωστα , κανει ο θεματοθετης μια ερωτηση , που η απαντηση της υπαρχει στο γκουγκλ ..........το βαρεμενοι , ειναι ενας γενικος χαρακτηρισμος ( και αστοχος ) , για μια ψυχικη διαταραχη ...... δεν ειναι ΄κακοι ΄ οπως τους παρουσιαζετε οι ναρκισσοι , ειναι ψυχικα διαταραγμενοι ..........


Συμφωνω απολυτα, η μονη 100% σωστη απαντηση. 




> φυσικά το θυμα μαζί τους νιώθει ότι πολλές φορές ότι αυτό κάνει το λάθος. Είναι μανούλες στη πλύση εγκαφαλου και να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ότι εσύ φταίς είσαι υπερβολικός όχι αυτή. Επίσης επειδή είναι τοξικά άτομα μετά από κάθε συναναστροφη μαζί τους νιώθεις απαίσια και χάλια.


Καποιον μου θυμιζει αυτο.




> Φιλε η σωματικη σου ακεραιοτητα θα κινδυνευει σοβαρα μονο αν πεσεις πανω σε ψυχοπαθη η σχιζοφρενη σε ενεργη ψυχωση και προδιαθεση για βια...


Ειναι σπανιο να εχει προδιαθεση για βια ενας σχιζοφρενης.....

----------


## Macgyver

> θεωρώ πως μαζί με τους ψυχοπαθεις και τους κοινωνιοπαθεις οι ναρκισσοι αποτελούν τη πρόσωποποιηση του κακού. 
> α


Και παλι, δεν ειναι ΄κακοι΄οι ψυχοπαθεις η κοινωνιοπαθεις , υπαρχουν ψυχικα διαταραγμενοι ανθρωποι που κακως τους κολλαμε την ταμπελα ' κακος ' ........

δεν υπαρχουν γνησιοι ' κακοι΄ανθρωποι, οπως κι ενας ' καλος ' ανθρωπος μπορει ναναι καλος απο αδυναμια , ο 'κακος ' ειναι ετσι λογω βιωματων και συμπλεγματων .......

----------


## λουλούδι

> Και παλι, δεν ειναι ΄κακοι΄οι ψυχοπαθεις η κοινωνιοπαθεις , υπαρχουν ψυχικα διαταραγμενοι ανθρωποι που κακως τους κολλαμε την ταμπελα ' κακος ' ........


Ναι, συμφωνω απολυτα, αλλο ψυχικα διαταραγμενος η κοινωνιοπαθης η και τα δυο και αλλο κακος.......απο που και ως που ειναι το ιδιο; By the way, γιατρευτηκα απο μονη μου χιχιχιιχ ειμαι καλυτερα σημερα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι, συμφωνω απολυτα, αλλο ψυχικα διαταραγμενος η κοινωνιοπαθης η και τα δυο και αλλο κακος.......απο που και ως που ειναι το ιδιο; By the way, γιατρευτηκα απο μονη μου χιχιχιιχ ειμαι καλυτερα σημερα.




Δεν ειναι το ιδιο ..........περαστικα , αφου γιατρευτηκες σημερα .......τσάκα τσακα , ε ?

----------


## λουλούδι

...................

----------


## Detty

Καλησπέρα. Ζω αυτή την κόλαση και απο τα γραφόμενά σας και όσα έχω διαβάσει τελευταία στο web διαπιστώνω οτι έχω να κάνω με εναν άνθρωπο με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή. Σχέση απο απόσταση, πετυχημένος επαγγελματικά και πολύ εμφανήσιμος. Απο την αρχή της σχέσης έδειχνε τεράστια λατρεία σε μένα. Η σχέση ( αν ακόμα υφίσταται) μετράει περίπου 1 χρόνο. Σε αυτό το διάστημα έχει εξαφανιστεί 3 φορές. Απο το πουθενά. Ενώ όλα ήταν υπέροχα. Άλλες φορές για εβδομάδες, τώρα είναι πάνω απο μήνα. Πάντα εγώ τον κυνηγούσα απο πανικό αφου δεν απαντούσε σε κανένα μήνυμα, σε καμία κλήση, σα να μην υπάρχω ξαφνικά, σα να είμαι αόρατη, ενώ στα social media είναι κανονικά ενεργός! Όσες φορές επέστρεψε ποτέ δεν υπήρξε σαφής εξήγηση γιατί.. Είναι απίστευτη η ψυχική ταλαιπωρία που σου προκαλεί αυτή η συμπεριφορά, προσωπικά μου έριξε την αυτοεκτίμηση παρόλο που ( όπως λένε) είμαι μια όμορφη και πετυχημένη κοπέλα.. Ένιωσα οτι δεν αξίζω ούτε για 1 μήνυμα, απο κάποιον που μου δήλωνε καθημερινά οτι με λάτρευε! 
Τα γραφόμενά σου μου φαίνονται πολύ οικεία σε αυτό που ζω και θα με βοηθούσε αν μπορούσα να έχω μια κουβέντα μαζί σου έστω κι απο εδώ ή σε direct message. ( αφορά την astanapane)

----------


## nikos2

δεν σου εριξε καμμια αυτοεκτιμηση, απλα δεν ειχες ποτε σου.
αντι να τον σχολιαζεις, κατσε και μαθε ποιοι ανθρωποι ακολουθουν τους ναρκισσους μηπως και δεν σου ξανασυμβει

----------

